# Grindspots



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Aion'ler,

Da Aion ein recht grindintensives Spiel ist, dacht ich mir schreib ich mal die von mir genutzten Grindspots auf.

Als erstes vorweg, ihr solltet IMMER alle Kampagnenquests machen, da dies a) einen derben xp schub gibt, b) nette Titel und c) gute Gegenstaende.


ACHTUNG : Die Links sind nur Richtpunkte, es sind nicht immer die mobs angegeben, die man toeten muss, sondern nur der ort ! ! !


Lvl 1-10 - dem Questverlauf folgen

Lvl 11-20 - 

Lvl 18+ (Group): Im tiefen Blackclaw Gebiet grinden, den Boss farmen. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/21054...ptling-kumbaron )
+ Viele Mobs
+ Blaue Items
- Gruppe Suchen

Lvl 18+ (zu 2) : wenn man einen Jaeger (so wie ich) spielt, zu zweit am anfang des BC Gebiets grinden, max Ep in minimaler Zeit. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/210547/wildtaiga )
+ Massen an EP
+ viel Kinah
- Nur als Jaeger Moeglich
- lange Downtimes
- man kann schneller sterben als man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lvl 18+ (Solo) : Die Muenzquest machen, bis LvL 20. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/203659 )
+ Gruene Items
+ Viele Mobs
- wird schnell langweilig


Lvl 21-30 -

Lvl 23+ (Solo) : Die kleinen Pilze in Morheim toeten ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/730036#starts-quests )
+ Viele mobs vorhanden

Lvl 24+ (Solo, zu zweit) : Falls solo unterwegs, die Feuerhunde in Morheim toeten, in dem Gebiet vor der Flammenhoehle. Falls zu zweit, alle mobs im Umkreis der Flammenhoehle legen. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/212437/renn-maeki )
+ Hunde sind sehr einfach zu legen
+ Viele Mobs
- Die Kollosse haben extrem viel HP und stunnen

Lvl 25+ (Solo [als Jaeger], zu zweit) : Einzelne Elite in der Flammenhoehle toeten. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204393#starts-quests )
+ Mass EP
+ bleibt immer spannend
- man stirbt schnell
- wenige einzelne mobs

Lvl 25+ (Group) : Flammenhoehle - Grind ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204393#starts-quests )
+ wird nicht schnell langweilig
+ Viele Bosse = Loot = gute Sachen
- Gruppe suchen

Lvl 25+(4er GRP): Ausbildungslager grinden ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/278001#starts-quests - ungefaehr da, noch ein stueck weiter im Nordosten, hinter dem pompoesen Haus.)
+ Extrem einfache mobs
+ SEHR SEHR viele EP
+ auch mit Kantor als Healer und Tank gleichzeitig machbar
- Instanz ID

Lvl 28+ (Solo): an den Geistern Grinden, in Morheim ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/212649#loot )
+ Viele vorhanden
- Zum teil Caster mobs

Lvl 30+ (group): Eisklauendorf grinding ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/211461 )
+ Viel EP
+ wenig HP
- Gruppe suchen
- Mobs zum steil sehr stark + stealthed


Lvl 31-40 - 

Lvl 31+ (Solo): Mobs vor Beluslan toeten ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204720#starts-quests )
+ neutral
+ wenig HP
- extrem viele Bots

Lvl 31+ (Solo): Die Voegel im oberen Abyss verpruegeln. ( Leider buggt die Seite hier. Ihr muesst in den oberen  Abyss, und dann gen Nordosten fliegen, irgendwann erreicht ihr eine runde Oberflaeche, in deren Mitte eine Festung ist. Von dieser Festung aus gen Westn fliegen, und schin seit ihr bei den Voegeln. )
+ Abyss Punkte
+ vergleichbar viele ep
+ Neutrale Mobs
- Viele Elyos

Lvl 31+ (Solo): 150x wiederholbare Quest, im unteren Abyss, bei den Geistern, muss aber gestehen weiss grad nicht fuer welches lvl es war, wird natuerlich dann berichtigt ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/278097#loot )
+ Abyss Punkte
+ gut EP
+ da manche nicht grinden wollen "questen" sie halt 
+ paar extra ep + rndportrollen von der q
- Oft Gruppen von Elyos die stolz sind, zu 10 jmd gegankt zu haben.
- Gegen Abend sehr ueberfuehlt, d.h. zu wenig mobs

Lvl 31+ (Solo): Direckt neben Alsig gibts einen Spot wo Skorpione und Woelfe sind, Lvl 33 und 34. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204407#starts-quests )
+ sehr unbekannte Grindstelle
+ kein Questgebiet
+ Guter respawn, man hat immer was zu toeten
+ SEHR wenig HP

Lvl 32+ (Solo): Kirrins, finden sich allgemein im ertsen "Schneegebiet" im Norden Belusians, Mobs sind Lvl 33 + 34.
( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/21302...hneefeld-kirrus )
+ Viele Mobs vorhanden
+ fast jeder mob droppt eine graue Kralle (800 Kinah das stueck) und jeder 3te ein Stueck Leder, hab dort knapp 3k Krallen und 1,2k Leder zusammengegrindet.
- ab und zu spawnt dort ein Riss, von dem Elyos rueberkommen, ist mir allerdings nur einmal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lvl 36+ (Solo): Malek Minen, in Beluslan. ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204809#starts-quests )
+ Viele Mobs
+ Richtig dicke EP
- Zum Teil recht starke Mobs

Lvl 38+ (Solo [als Beschwoerer und Jaeger], 2er grp und groups): Das Nebemaehnengebiet ( http://myaiondb.onlinewelten.com/npc/204403#starts-quests )
+ Solo, auf Lvl 38, knapp 250k EP pro mob
+mit grp auch gut ep
+ gut geldbringende drops
+ mit gruppe viele bosse, mit guten drops, wenn die gruppe gut ist, dann Legendaermob inc und gelbe items kassieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Solo nur Jaeger und Beschwoerer
- Zum Teil heftige Castermobs
- Gruppe suchen

Grindplaner: Schubs mich

So, das waren nun meine Spots, werde die Liste mit meinen und euren Farmspots erweitern und staendig aktuell halten.

MFG
Danf

PS: hab natuerlich nicht meine jetzigen Farmspots preisgegeben, die folgen dann wenn ich lvl 40 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit1 : neue Spots + Links [20.10.09]
Edit2 : Grindplaner [22.10.09]


----------



## Bibl88k (19. Oktober 2009)

Nett wäre sowas noch für die Elyos Seite :]


----------



## Skyler93 (19. Oktober 2009)

lvl 38, MIT Grinden, aber nur weil Questen in den Spiel mir weniger Spaß macht als Grinden, weiß nicht was es ist, ob es die 2-6k Zahln meines Mages sind, obs daran liegt das ich Eliten Grinde per Kiiten mit meinen Geilen +20%Boots die ich hab, oder weil ich einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin^^
Nebelmähnen rocks =)


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Level 36 ohne grinden. Einfach mal Glubscher auf machen.
> 
> -> Noch besser wärs wenn die ganzen Hateboys aber endlich zugeben würde das sie zu doof zum questen sind und das es praktisch ist in Aion so viel EP auf Mobs zu bekommen, damit man auch ohne Quests leveln kann <-
> 
> Kündige dein Account und freu dich drüber



Hab mal was passendes gelesen:

wenn man 30 Mobs fuer jmden toetet, nennt man das questen.
wenn man 30 mobs fuer gegenstaende toetet, nennt man das farmen.
wenn man 30 mobs aus Spass toetet, nennt man das Grinden.

 btw.: Ich glaube dir schlichtweg nicht das du lvl 36 erreicht hasst OHNE zu Grinden...

Es sei denn du hasst die 100x wiederholbaren qs gemacht und bist nur in inis, aber det is ja nicht grinden, nech?

MFG
Danf


----------



## Skyler93 (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ster Tag Ever, von 14 Uhr bis 20 Uhr NebelmähnenDorf - Das ist nicht grinden neeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiin wir haben immerhin die Kampagnen Quests auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Quests für die Haare sammeln (600 Haare pro spieler gebraucht für alle Quests immer nur einer looten: Insgesamt 600x6=3200)
Also das ist auch kein Grinden =)
und nein wir haben sicher nicht 3200 MOBS geschafft O.o


----------



## Hideyasu (19. Oktober 2009)

Durch die eingebaute Ironie haste jetzt nicht ganz durchgeblickt was Danf ^^ "das es praktisch ist in Aion so viel EP auf Mobs zu bekommen, damit man auch ohne Quests leveln kann" = Man kann auch ohne questen in Aion gut leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll jeder machen wie ers für richtig hält. Der Post war eigentlich gegen deine Kritiker bzw Hateboys gerichtet aber anscheinend hast du das bissel falsch aufgefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (19. Oktober 2009)

So - bleibt beim Thema. Ich habe die sinnlosen Flame "olololo Asiagrinder" Beiträge entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## :oD (19. Oktober 2009)

Gute Übersicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn es natürlich besser wäre, wann man nicht grinden müsste.




Hideyasu schrieb:


> Level 36 ohne grinden. Einfach mal Glubscher auf machen.





Bibl88k schrieb:


> Nett wäre sowas noch für die Elyos Seite :]



Spielt ihr Elyos oder Asmodier? Habe auf anderen Seiten gelesen, dass die Elyos besonders im Anfangsgebiet sehr viel mehr Quests haben sollen, als die Asmodier. Vermutlich kommen daher die Beschwerden und die Grind-Walkthroughs auch vermehrt von der asmodischen Seite. 
Spiele selbst Asmodier und kann einfach keine Quests annehmen, wenn ich nicht das entsprechende Level habe. Hab heute von 21 auf 22 circa 800k Punkte gegrindet, weil absolut keine Quests mehr vorhanden waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das macht dann irgendwann keinen Spaß.

OT: Hat nix mit grinden zu hat, aber mit EP. Bei dem Bettler-NPC in Morheim, der einem ein Geheimnis gegen Geld anvertrauen möchte > Wenn man ihm 50k Kinah gibt erhält man 100k EP.


----------



## Hideyasu (19. Oktober 2009)

<- Elyos

Questarmut hatte ich auch schon aber meistens ging es


----------



## Danf (19. Oktober 2009)

Edit1 : Neue Grindorte + links wo diese zu finden sind. 

Have Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeona9 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich war mal auf so einer Seite wo man seine Fraktion, Klasse und Level auswählen konnte und einem dann angezeigt wurde, wo man die Mops finden kann, die die meisten Erfahrungspunkte geben.... dummerweise weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich auf die Seite gekommen bin....wenn jemand die seite kennt, pls Link posten

(es kann auch sein das das innerhalb der buffed.de seite war, aber ich find es einfach nichtmehr)
Mfg Xeona


----------



## Dyla (22. Oktober 2009)

Hier Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.aiondatabase.com/grindplaner


----------



## Manotis (22. Oktober 2009)

Jo habe auch schon einige von den Spots abgegrindet. Sind recht effektiv. Allerdings queste ich lieber wenns irgendwie geht. Aber die Übersicht ist auf jeden Fall gelungen auch wenns ohne grinden natürlich schöner wär aber man kann nicht alles haben. DAfür hat Aion andere Stärken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (22. Oktober 2009)

Dyla schrieb:


> Hier Bitteschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thx, gleich mal reingeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

BLASPHEMIEEEE! Welcher Teufel hat diesen Thread eröffnet? Mla ohne Scheiß, in Aion GIBT ES KEIN GRINDEN!

Wann schnallt ihr Pfeifen das endlich? Aion ist ohne jeden Grindcontent, ist kein Asiagrinder, ist viel besser als das! SO!


----------



## Mikroflame (22. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht,dass es auch Leute gibt,die gerne Grinden?

Darunter zähle ich mich auch unter anderem als alter Lineage Veteran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Oder war das Ironie?^^


----------



## Matzio (22. Oktober 2009)

mikrowele labr nicht aion is en grinda hoc zen ten 10 zen damn!!!!!!
sogr bis lv 10 gabs evfl 4 q 
grindaaaaaaaa grindaaaaa alta


----------



## Matzio (22. Oktober 2009)

mikrowele labr nicht aion is en grinda hoc zen ten 10 zen damn!!!!!!
sogr bis lv 10 gabs evfl 4 q 
grindaaaaaaaa grindaaaaa alta


----------



## Mikroflame (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm, danke dir für die neue Signatur ^^

Damit dies doch kein Spam wird,würden mir noch 2  meiner Elyos Grindspots einfallen.

für lvl 23(sicherer ist ab 24) - 26 würden in Eltnen diese Steinstatuen bei dieser Ruine.
In den Abyss sollte man dann (möglichst wenn wenig los ist) die 10x Wiederholbare quest machen. Die Quest gibt jeweils glaub 4000 Kinah und 28000 EP und jedes der Geister gibt noch 10k EP bei sehr wenig Leben.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Oder war das Ironie?^^





NEIN!












Ja...









...vielleicht...













...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Immer schoen weiterpushen und offtopic labern

da gibbet eine gepaddelt


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Immer schoen weiterpushen und offtopic labern
> 
> da gibbet eine gepaddelt


Find ich blöd so ein Verhalten, musst du das noch provozieren? Kannst du nix zum Thema sagen? Dein Post ist völlig überflüssig, warum willst du unbedingt eine gepaddelt kriegen? Ärgerlich.

Sind die Grundspots eigentlich nicht NOCH überfüllter, wenn sie hier publik gemacht werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Sind die Grundspots eigentlich nicht NOCH überfüllter, wenn sie hier publik gemacht werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon..
Aber bin da eh durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ihr duerft auch alle eure ehemaligen Sppots bekannt geben...


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Schon..
> Aber bin da eh durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wirkt nun aber ein bieeeesschen egoistisch.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das wirkt nun aber ein bieeeesschen egoistisch.



Ja 

nein'

Vi-ie-ie-lleicht

Kei-ei-ei-ne Ahn-hn-ung

Hab Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> nein'
> 
> ...



Doch doch, ja!


----------



## battschack (23. Oktober 2009)

Habs gelöscht sind ja keine gring stellen angeblich naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja, das sind ja eig. keine Grindspots, sondern nur Gebiete mit gleichleveligen Mobs


----------



## battschack (23. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Naja, das sind ja eig. keine Grindspots, sondern nur Gebiete mit gleichleveligen Mobs




wo willst du den dann grinden? mobs wo 10lvl unter dir sind?Über dir sind?

Dann zeig mir mal ne stelle was für dich nen grind stelle ist.

Und für welches lvl. 

Und begründe es mal warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongorr (23. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> wo willst du den dann grinden? mobs wo 10lvl unter dir sind?Über dir sind?
> 
> Dann zeig mir mal ne stelle was für dich nen grind stelle ist.
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mal mit Eingangspost lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an Danf für die Arbeit; wenn mein erster Char 18 ist, werde ich die Spots mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Grindspot ist für mich z.b. die kleine Insel ganz unten rechts im unteren Abyss. Dort ist nen Türmchen mit Wiederholbarer Quest und jede menge Mobs, die man  in unmittelbarer umgebung abgrinden kann. Seinen Kisk, wenn man will , kann man auch direkt beim Türmchen aufstellen und der ist dort relativ sicher. Ausserdem hab ich dort bis 31 gegrindet, obwohl die mobs bei weitem net so hoch sind.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> wo willst du den dann grinden? mobs wo 10lvl unter dir sind?Über dir sind?
> 
> Dann zeig mir mal ne stelle was für dich nen grind stelle ist.
> 
> ...



GrindingGuide:

Ein Grindspot sollte moeglichst klein und abgelegt sein, in einem Gebiet, wo es kaum Quests gibt, damit nicht zu viele leute hinkommen. Desweiteren muessen viele mobs auf einer Stelle stehen, allerdings MUSS man sie einzeln pullen koennen. Die Mobs sollten nicht zu viel Hp haben, und am allerbesten noch neutral sein. Ausserdem sollten sie ordentlich sachen droppen, von grauem Zeugs (auf meinem lvl 1 graue sache 1,2k kinah), ueber weisse waffen und ruestungen (auf meinem lvl 200k + wert) bis hin zu Ledermaterialen oder Veredelungssteinen.

MFG
Danf


----------



## battschack (23. Oktober 2009)

Mongorr schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Eingangspost lesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja habe ich wenn ich den bild in den andern forum lese sind die auch makiert und für den lvl gedacht wie er sie angegeben hat. Warum sind jetz seine  stellen so gut geeignet zum grinden? Auf den bild von mir gibts überall mobs wo leicht genug umfallen und genug items droppen wie jeder mob in Aion einfach.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Grindspot ist für mich z.b. die kleine Insel ganz unten rechts im unteren Abyss. Dort ist nen Türmchen mit Wiederholbarer Quest und jede menge Mobs, die man  in unmittelbarer umgebung abgrinden kann. Seinen Kisk, wenn man will , kann man auch direkt beim Türmchen aufstellen und der ist dort relativ sicher. Ausserdem hab ich dort bis 31 gegrindet, obwohl die mobs bei weitem net so hoch sind.



Kannst du mir grad sagen welches lvl die mobs haben, dort? war schon lange nicht mehr da.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Ja habe ich wenn ich den bild in den andern forum lese sind die auch makiert und für den lvl gedacht wie er sie angegeben hat. Warum sind jetz seine  stellen so gut geeignet zum grinden? Auf den bild von mir gibts überall mobs wo leicht genug umfallen und genug items droppen wie jeder mob in Aion einfach.



genau, grinde halt wieter an den Balaurn, wo alle 2 min elyos vorbeiflattert, wo magierbalaur stehen, wo du ewig lange downtimes hasst


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

So weit ich mich erinner war es irgendwas mit 27 oder 28, aber weiss es auch net mehr und komme erst morgen abend wieder ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Müssteste selbst mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> So weit ich mich erinner war es irgendwas mit 27 oder 28, aber weiss es auch net mehr und komme erst morgen abend wieder ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bin noch bie heute ancht im ausland, um 3 geht mein flieger, bind ann morgen frueh um 6 oder 7 zu hause und dann wird ersma das ganze wochenende DURCHGEWETZT


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Bist ja net auf meinem Server, dann laufen wir uns auch net übern Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ab morgen abend leg ich auch wieder los bis Montagabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Achja, deine Siggi ist deiner Zeit vorraus sehe ich gerade *g*


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Bist ja net auf meinem Server, dann laufen wir uns auch net übern Weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaa, nochn halben bar, dann lvl up


----------



## wsx3 (24. Oktober 2009)

hey danke für die grindspots, bin grad lvl30 und es wird mühselig.. der grindplaner ist auch mal echt eine hilfe! *push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (27. Oktober 2009)

> Lvl 31+ (Solo): 150x wiederholbare Quest, im unteren Abyss, bei den Geistern, muss aber gestehen weiss grad nicht fuer welches lvl es war, wird natuerlich dann berichtigt




Also, glaub du meinst die, die ich erwähnt hatte. Die sind eher "bis 31", weil sie irgendwo im level bei <=29 sind. Hab aber immer noch net nachgesehen. Nachteil für Asmodier ist definitiv, dass bei uns beide Türme auf den Inseln den Elyos gehören, ka ob dann noch die Wdh-Quest drin ist für euch.

Wer dann Abyss weiter grinden will, der kann sich bei den 32-33er Mobs im oberen Abyss (süden) auf den vielen kleinen Inseln austoben.
Nachteil liegt auf der Hand: Die Elyos/Asmos die dort rumfliegen, sind in der Regel 33+ , ich war z.b. bis 37 da. Heisst anfangs stirbt man sehr oft ohne Gruppe.


----------

